# Lost Frank the Tank last night...



## leslie (Aug 29, 2008)

My first leuc, Frank, seemed to be doing fine although he wasn't growing at the same speed as his tankmates. Yesterday he didn't move all day and by the evening he was all sunken in. He had a few seizures (I think) while I watched helpless and then was gone. 

Any ideas what could have been wrong with him. I had him for about five months with no other problems. But... I did buy him at a pet store... I know... I know...

I would like to prevent anymore death and illness. What should I do?


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Leslie,

Sorry about your frog.

Kindly give us more info:

1.Temperature of the room the frog is in to include highs and lows.
2.Humidity % level as best you can guess.
3.Size of tank and any other animals in the viv with the frog.
4.What you were feeding him...how much per week....dusting suppliments.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

The first thing that pops out to me in your post is that he wasn't growing as fast as his tankmates. What are the tankmates he was in with?


----------



## leslie (Aug 29, 2008)

He was in a 50 gallon tank with one other leuc and two azures. The were all very young when I put them in together. Frank probably ate the most of all of them but never really seemed to grow like the others. I just got another 50 gal. for Christmas and was planning on separating the two breeds since they were growing so fast. 

I feed FF's only. Daily. And I use Herpavite and Calcium dust on them every time. 

The temp is around 72-78 F. and humidity is around 85 %. 

I think that answers all the questions. I know that mixing tanks isn't a great idea but the breeder I bought the others from said it would be fine since they were all adolescents.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hmm, my first suspicion would have been intimidation by tankmates, but if he was eating that may not be the case. Have you had fecals done on any of these frogs? Parasites could have been an issue and he's just the first one to show problems. It's really hard to say for sure. You can also never rule out natural causes. There could have been internal issues that just happened and you may never know.

On a side note, I saw that your only feeding flies. If you want a starter springtail culture I'd be more than willing to hook you up with one since your here in town.


----------



## leslie (Aug 29, 2008)

How do I get fecals tested?

What do I do if something comes up?


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Im going to second mixing... Its just not a good idea and it could have been stress related. Many times mixing will work with young frogs until they mature then things get hostile even if you don't see it.


----------



## leslie (Aug 29, 2008)

leslie said:


> How do I get fecals tested?
> 
> What do I do if something comes up?




I am still wondering about this because it seems that one of my other frogs isn't doing well. She seems skinny doesn't seem to be eating. Her energy is decreasing and yesterday her toung was hanging out of her mouth. 

Help!!!!!!!! I can't loose another one!!!!!!!!


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Tim,

You're 18 miles away from Leslie...help a fellow DB'er out.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hey Leslie. Send me a pm to remind me since I'm on my phone and I'll give you my number. I can definitely help out.


----------



## leslie (Aug 29, 2008)

leslie said:


> I am still wondering about this because it seems that one of my other frogs isn't doing well. She seems skinny doesn't seem to be eating. Her energy is decreasing and yesterday her toung was hanging out of her mouth.
> 
> Help!!!!!!!! I can't loose another one!!!!!!!!


I have isolated Fancy in order to get a fecal sample. She is very lethargic. She didn't even try to hop away when I picked her up. 

I still have two more frogs in that tank... what should I do? Is it too late?


----------



## leslie (Aug 29, 2008)

leslie said:


> I have isolated Fancy in order to get a fecal sample. She is very lethargic. She didn't even try to hop away when I picked her up.
> 
> I still have two more frogs in that tank... what should I do? Is it too late?


Fancy has been in an isolation tank since yesterday at noon. No poop! She is just sitting there. I tried to feed her but she just sat there and let them crawl all over her. What do I do????????????


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Leslie,

check your PM's


----------



## leslie (Aug 29, 2008)

I am going to start a new thread about Fancy the azureus.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ge...36144-franks-tankmate-trouble.html#post321423


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

I realize this is old, but i would like to broach the subject of complacency regarding fly cultures.

Do not use foul, spent fly cultures with the idea of "waste not - Want not". There are plenty of opportunities to fulfill this sentiment in our daily human routines but to do it with FFs, taking into account how easy it is to avoid using cups rife with a spectrum of opportunistic waste and decomp impacts; no one, nothing is afforded any favor by not "wasting flies"

Follow your nose. Experienced microbiologists do, even in formal research.

Fly cultures are not salt shakers. They are overcrowded extremis communities under bio hygienic duress. Proceed intelligently, mitigate and improve feeding quality.

They weren't developed for food.


----------

